# I think I finally found the best shampoo



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Bubbles and Beads shampoo with conditioner. It made her so soft and really fluffy. *

*I think her tear stains are subsiding a lot. Her face and paws look a lot lighter to me.*

*She was starting to smell like a dog (which is a no-no for my little girl..LOL) so we decided to do a grooming.*


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Nancy, she looks great!!!!! I may have to try that shampoo next.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

maggie's mommy said:


> Nancy, she looks great!!!!! I may have to try that shampoo next.


*She came out so soft just like from the groomer. I've tried a few shampoos and this was the first one that made her feel like that. I did use Spa Lavish facewash though...I like that. Then I sprayed her with baby powder scent puppy cologne...LOL*


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Mia, you lookin good!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Aww, she looks beautiful! Where did you get the shampoo and conditioner? We may have to try it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

Leila'sMommy said:


> Aww, she looks beautiful! Where did you get the shampoo and conditioner? We may have to try it.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


*Amazon has it...I think with shipping it was $12.95...*


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

We use crazy dog baby dog shampoo and detangling spray sometimes. It smells like baby powder too and it works great. No matts. We also use Wen for pets too.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Hmm sounds very tempting to try, I can't resist trying new products others have liked! Have you tried the fur butter? (It showed up as related products in amazon for that shampoo, I wonder if it would be a good combination to use both)


----------



## SuziLee (Aug 17, 2011)

Mia, I hardly recognized you without one of your trademark hats!!! Still cute as a button though!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Thats fantastic Nancy, your Mia looks so cute no matter what ! Could you take a pic of the shampoo??? to show


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*here's a picture as Janene requested*

*It made her so soft and she fluffed right up.*


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Nancy after you used that shampoo with conditioner did you use anything else on her??? She looks fantastic!!


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

maltese manica said:


> Nancy after you used that shampoo with conditioner did you use anything else on her??? She looks fantastic!!


*Nothing except and little bit of puppy cologne in baby powder scent when she was all dry. I used my new Madden brush on her and she fluffed right out. I love that brush.*


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Wow she looks fantastic! thanks for sharing with us on the products that you use and try!!!


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

I love the look of it in the bottle it is really pretty. I'm a sucker for trying new things.


----------

